# ODI Cricket Tickets



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi 

Just wanting to know if anyone knows where you can buy the tickets for the upcoming ODI cricket matches. We are interested in going to the game on the 22nd April. Looking for a website but I'm having no luck.

Thanks
KA


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you tried the ITP/Time Out websites? They sell tickets to most events.


-


----------

